# Revamped Calls



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I have had these calls sitting around for awhile, so I decided to dress them up a little (added stippling)and try again. LOL

$17 shipped, from left to right
Buckeye Burl with stippling
Maple Burl with stippled cocobolo band
Eucalyptus with stippled cocobolo band


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice looking calls Ed! I like the stippling a lot.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Rick,I usually dont dress my calls up alot but since I did the last set with Bois de Rose. It kinda got me in the mood. LOL


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Those look awesome Ed!

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice looking calls Ed. That cocobolo band really makes those two unique.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Great looking and a bargain price for sure.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

I like the stippling as well, it does add to the overall appearance.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I know what you mean Ed. I just felt like doing something different for my last batch of calls too.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

SG, I really dont have a set price it would actually go by the kind of stippling, just something like on these calls probably $5 but could go really high if you get into alot of detail. Of course my old hands arent as steady anymore and would probably have some trouble nowadays on intricate items.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

prairiewolf said:


> SG, I really dont have a set price it would actually go by the kind of stippling, just something like on these calls probably $5 but could go really high if you get into alot of detail. Of course my old hands arent as steady anymore and would probably have some trouble nowadays on intricate items.


 Ed, so long as you can still pick your nose all is good!! Thats intricate enough for anybody LOL


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Middle.....gimme. Consider it sold.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Chris!


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

I'll take the one on the far right. Send me a message with PayPal or other payment info and I'll get the $ right out.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Ed, I'll take the Buckeye if it's still available.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Weasel and Mike I will PM you both.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)




----------

